# 3 days, 4 Pompano



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

The first big deal here is that I actually fished 3 days in a row. 
2nd big deal is 4 keeper Pompano.
Got started on the kayak when a Pompano hit a Shadow Rap . That was a first but heck I'll take it!
Then yesterday got a solid 14" in only one 1 how spent on the beach.
Today spent another hour out and collected 2 more. 
I gotta believe they're coming back! It's good to be catching again


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice dinner, Congrats on the catch !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh, and those aren't Fish Bites, they're Pomp Chews!!! The latest, greatest in surf fishing- some shady dealers out there though  beware


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

On a plug ! Awesome ! Looking forward to trying out those chews !


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Diggety said:


> Oh, and those aren't Fish Bites, they're Pomp Chews!!! The latest, greatest in surf fishing- some shady dealers out there though  beware



We haven’t tried the fish bites or Pomp chews???
What’s the deal?

I sw fish bites sold out in academy foley on Saturday 
We used some sand fleas today and got two 
Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't have to have fishbites to pompano fish....but it helps ! The chews aren't available for purchase yet as far as I know anyway.....but maybe soon.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice Haul!!!! Fascinating catch on a plug. I am one of developers on a team that are trying to develop a FISHBITES alternative called Fish Gum Pomp Chews. We are in Navarre, Florida. I gotta a few individuals field testing them as we speak. However, they are in the development stage and we just hit our first milestone which is using them as a additive to real bait to catch quality species in the surf. The next milestone is to catch quality species fishing with them solo. So far just a catfish (big jerk!) has eaten them alone. Fish Gum beat FISHBITES by testing them on bait fish and filming the action underwater. We are Still working on the strike excitant Combinations and am recruiting field testers on YouTube. Everything is free to try but we have to limit how many people we give them to because we don’t make any money on Fish Gum. Plus we have ambitious goals for Fish Gum including: when given the option quality fish will prefer Pomp Chews at the same rate as Natural bait, and the home run goal of fish preferring Pomp Chews over fresh Natural bait. That would be like hitting the lottery. 

If your interested in trying them, subscribe to our YouTube channel, just search “Fish Gum.”

Thanks for trying them out Diggety


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Pompano King! You should get your samples today. 

And I gues Diggety, I am the shady Dealer!!!! Lol


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Pomp chews are still in development and no, not available for purchase yet. In the meantime fish bites are apparently selling off the racks - no question in my mind they work. Pomp chews are going to hopefully turn things up a notch!


THE POMPANO KING said:


> You don't have to have fishbites to pompano fish....but it helps ! The chews aren't available for purchase yet as far as I know anyway.....but maybe soon.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

And maybe shady dealer is subjective, but when a guy hands you a bag of powdery substance and is like "you gotta try this stuff..." Lol just saying


SurfFishingMeister said:


> Thanks Pompano King! You should get your samples today.
> 
> And I gues Diggety, I am the shady Dealer!!!! Lol


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It was shady that I was walking up to random surf anglers and asking them to try my “stuff.” 

Gotta work on what I am saying to people.


----------

